# Tandem Pilot Volunteers needed in Berkshire for visually impaired charity.



## EltonFrog (2 Sep 2021)

Facebook post

Website

The charity is looking for folks who would be happy to pilot VI people on tandems ( they have seven) in September & October around Windsor Great Park and Bray Lakes traffic free routes I believe.
Thank you.


----------



## biggs682 (2 Sep 2021)

EltonFrog said:


> Facebook post
> 
> Website
> 
> ...



OOh i would love to do that if it was nearer


----------



## uphillstruggler (3 Sep 2021)

biggs682 said:


> OOh i would love to do that if it was nearer



this one is nearer http://www.bucksvision.co.uk/


----------



## uphillstruggler (5 Sep 2021)

@biggs682 

They run bi monthly from the north end of Milton Keynes if that helps, I’m looking at helping on a Saturday morning 

DM me if you want the email address to apply to


----------



## biggs682 (5 Sep 2021)

uphillstruggler said:


> @biggs682
> 
> They run bi monthly from the north end of Milton Keynes if that helps, I’m looking at helping on a Saturday morning
> 
> DM me if you want the email address to apply to



I had a quick look on the website need to look at how it would fit in


----------



## uphillstruggler (5 Sep 2021)

biggs682 said:


> I had a quick look on the website need to look at how it would fit in



Tbh, I think they’d do their best to fit in

I did volunteer just before the first lockdown but obviously didn’t get to help out

They definitely are reacting quickly atm too


----------

